# Cannot connect to computer on my own Network



## Jekoo (May 21, 2007)

Hello

Im having a problem with my Home network. My computer is running through an Linksys WRT54GS Router (my pc is running through ethernet) and there are 2 other PC's using the Wireless connection to my router. My router is WEP enabled and is passworded.

I have noticed that i cannot connect to my Dads PC although i can conenct to my Sisters PC. They are both using USB Wireless receivers although my dads is on a speedbooster receiver and my Sisters is not. 

I cannot see my dads PC in windows or even conenct to is using Telnet or the Command Prompt (Even though the local network IP is correct). Although When i look for it using Cain & Abel the PC appears and shows up (as does my sisters). I cannot connect to it through Cain & Abel and i cannot pick up my dads pc with any other software including XP.


My Dads PC can also connect to the internet without fault and *can* see both my sisters and my PC (shared documents fodlers) although both my sisters and My PC cannot see my Dads PC (at all)

ive already checked
We are both on the *SAME* network (obvious)
that the WEP key is right as he can connect to the internet 
there is no firewall blocking a connction or anything like that
The Local IP is correct
My dad is sharing at least 1 folder in his computer

Hope this makes sence to someone and please help me as i wish to Share a printer attached to my Dads PC and browse his shared documents folder

Thanks for your help in advance

Jekoo


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All machines are must be in the same subnet, i.e. 192.168.0.x where x is any number. The subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0 for most small networks.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------

